
Ask HN: Why do misclicks on Google take me to e-commerce stores? - boldpandabear
I notice when I try to click an organic search link if I miss ever so slightly, Google is now sending me to e-commerce sites as if I clicked an ad.<p>For example, I was researching if the big 10 would play football this year and tried to click a news link and must have missed or something and Google sent me to a site for big 10 merchandise. There was no ad showing on Google for this at all. I just tried to click the newslink and it took me to an ecommerce store.<p>Is this a Google intended feature or do I have a virus on my computer or something?
======
simantel
That definitely sounds like malware of some sort. Might be worth turning off
all your browser extensions as a starting point?

~~~
Johnny87
Yeah I'd wipe your browser histroy/cache

------
giantg2
You can also use a Pi-hole to block the ads or malicious sites while
investigating the cause or to prevent going to the sites of a similar issue
re-occurs.

